# mule tires



## hunter4lifejimmy (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a set of highlifter outlaws on my mule. One of them has a sidewall leak. Anyone ever foam filled a tire this one is approximately 80% tread. Have used plenty of slime to no avail. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Sidewall leak repair*

Take the tire off the wheel and take a bolt and nut and fender washers to fix the hole. Just drill the hole as small as possible put a fender washer on the outside and the inside. Put the nut to the inside and you are good to go.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you take tire off and lay on the side so slime could get into leaking area, had to do this with a lawn mower tire a couple of months ago and it's still good, but I don't know how bad your leak is.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

JMO only. Slime is good enough to fix a car tire so you can get it to the shop for repair. I go to a tractor dealer and get what they use in tractor tires. Last I got some for my Polaris I got it at a Case dealer and it has more than done the job on south Texas thorns. I don't believe I would have had the same luck with slime.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

Have a tire shop put a hot patch on the inside and outside.....it works....dont let anyone say it doesnt work...it does......been 2 years on mine. Now you woudnt do this on a hi speed vehicle but Mules only run 30mph.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Call highlifter. They had a recall on the first batches of Outlaws for bad beads. Your tire may fall in that recall, they will send you a new one. 

If its a puncture thats on you lol.


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

My father-in-law has a tractor with foam filled tires, it rides like a tank. I don't think you would like the foam in your mule tire.


----------

